# MikeLands Mad-Donna



## Clashez (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello every one I would like to share my girl MikeLands Mad-Donna .
Shes off MikeLands Kirko Bangz x MikeLands Slightly Delusional .
Shes 9 months old 56 pounds and 13'' at the withers
well time for pictures
add me on facebook friends check out the other bullieshttps://www.facebook.com/nick.clashez


----------

